

The Mystery of "b := (b = false)" - ken
http://www.cs.washington.edu/homes/reges/mystery/mystery.pdf

======
anewaccountname
Can anyone please link to the original pdf? Scribd doesn't work for me at all
and freezes my computer.

~~~
dfranke
Clicking the main link takes you to the original. Clicking [scribd] takes you
to scribd.

------
petercooper
Is this a joke paper? Serious question. The findings don't seem right to me at
all. 40% of people got the answer wrong?

